# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  لو كنت.....مكانها

## زهرة النرجس

موضوع للنقاش:
سمعت كثيرا عن قصص الحب , فبعضها حب من طرف واحد , وبعضها حب من الطرفين 
وهذا هو موضوعنا 
قصة فتاة أحبت شاب , عندما تراة يدق قلبها ......... وإن لم تراه لا تنام الليل , تشعر بة تتنفس انفاسة , وتشعر كذلك انة يحبها .
ولكن ما الحل إن لم يقل لها , أو حتى يلمح لها عن حبة .
أنبقي حبنا هكذا نحترق به , وبإمكاننا أن نعيشة معا ....... هذا هو تساؤلنا ؟؟؟؟

لماذا يتردد الشاب بالبوح بما يشعر لإنسانة يحبها ؟؟؟
لماذا نحكم على حب متبادل بالموت بين ضلوع قلوبنا ليترك لنا أثر حزين , وبأمكاننا أن نحول حياتنا بالحب إلى أسطورة ؟؟

يجب أن تكون المبادرة من قبل الشاب أم الفتاة ؟؟؟؟

لماذا ؟؟؟ لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
أتمنى أن أرى ردودكم جميعا ....

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

أنا برأيي انه التردد بكون من البنت ...الشب اذا حب بنت بيحكيلها وما عنده مشكلة بس البنت هي اللي بتتردد وصعب تحكي للشب عن مشاعرها اتجاهه قبل ما هو يحكي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا برأيي انو لو بكنلك اي مشاعر رح يعبرلك عنها
بس لا تكون المبادرة منك
حتى لو صارلك بتحبيه 20 سنة

يسلمو

----------


## The Gentle Man

برايي الي بحب هو بصارح الي بحبه بالحب
الشب اذا حب بنت بحكيلها
بس البنت ما بتحكيلو 
بتظل تلمح اله انها بتحبو بس ما بتحكي

----------


## دليلة

هو الحقيقة نحن مجتمع شرقي  والبنت ماتقدرتحكي أو تعبر عن الي بداخلها دايما المباردة تكون من الشب والصراحةالاكبر الكثير من الشباب لما البنت تعبر له عن حبها يعتبرها مش كويسة ويقلل من قيمتها مع انو شي عادي في عهد الرسول صارت كثير ونسوان عرضو انفسهم لزواج برسول وماكان يشوفه عيب بلعكس  . خديجة رضي الله عنها لما طلبت الزواج من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وهدا الشي ماقلل من قيمتها عند الرسول

----------


## القلم الحزين

مجتمعنا لايسمح للبنت ان تبوح للشب بحبها
لذلك الشب هو الذي لا بد ان يبادر ويبوح بحبه للفتاة
ومن وجهة نظري اذا الشب احب بنت بصدق شديد فانه يشعر ان الفتاة تحبه بعنف لانه صادق في مشاعره معها فلا يحتاج الى ان تبوح له بذلك

----------


## دموع الورد

مستحيل ...مستحيل ...مستحيل

احكي الي شخص اني بحبه ولو كان صارلي 100سنه على حبه

يسلموا

----------


## keana

بنصحك يا اختي زهره انك ما تبادري انتي لانه البنت الها كيانها والها هيبتها واذا رحتي او راحت البنت وحكت للشب انها بتحبه كل الهيبه والوقار الي عليكي بروح
ولو كنتي بتعشقيه حد الجنون لا تروحي تحكيله
وهو لانه ما بادر بالحكي معك يمكن لانه تقي بخاف يغلط او لانه ما بده يسئ لسمعتك او انه شاب خجول 
وبهاذي الاسباب ادعي من الله سبحانه وتعالى يقربك منه بالحلال وان شاء الله رح يستجيبلك ربنا
باذن الله

----------


## اصعب حب

انا رأئي هو ان الذي يحب الاخر(حب صادق ولا يقدر ان يتخلص منه) يبوح له بحبه بشرط ان يبادله الطرف الاخر نفس الشعور. والبنات ما بيقدرو يبوحو بحبهم للطرف الاخر
واذا انت بتحبي هالشخص كثير وهو مش منتبهلك من رائي انسيه

لانو الي ما بعبرني ما بعبرو

----------


## حمص وفلافل

رأيي

لو كان شب بحب بنت كثير وبموت فيها  ممكن انه ما يحكيلها  بسبب ممكن بستحي   او مش حاب انها تشوف حالها عليه لانه ما شاء الله  نفسيات بعض البنات عنا اللهم صلي عالنبي  والله لو مش بس بتحبه بتعبده رح تشوف حالها عليه                الحمدلله الذي راحني من اي موقف مشابه :Icon31:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_أنا برأيي انه التردد بكون من البنت ...الشب اذا حب بنت بيحكيلها وما عنده مشكلة بس البنت هي اللي بتتردد وصعب تحكي للشب عن مشاعرها اتجاهه قبل ما هو يحكي_


 مزبوط حكيك بس البنت لازم تكون هيك وما تحكي للشب إنها بتحبوا , وهذا تصرف صحيح يا أحمد , ولكن الشجاعة بتكون من الشب  إذا حس بمشاعر معينة اتجاه البنت لازم يحكي وما يتردد , بغض النظر عن شو رح تكون ردت الفعل ..............

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_انا برأيي انو لو بكنلك اي مشاعر رح يعبرلك عنها

بس لا تكون المبادرة منك
حتى لو صارلك بتحبيه 20 سنة 
يسلمو_


 شكرا زهرة على الرد 
وانا معك بكل حرف كتبتي 
بس إحنا بدنا نخفف عذاب الطرفين لأنوا كل واحد بكون يفكر بالتاني إذا بحبوا ولا لأ والاثنين  بالاصل بحبوا بعض , مش كلمة صغيرة بتحل المشكلة من الشب .
يعني إذا بتحبوا رح تقبلوا وإذا غير هيك ممكن تصير تحبوا

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_برايي الي بحب هو بصارح الي بحبه بالحب
الشب اذا حب بنت بحكيلها
بس البنت ما بتحكيلو 
بتظل تلمح اله انها بتحبو بس ما بتحكي
_


مشكور على المشاركة 
بس رح أقول نفس الكلام السابق 
بالإضافة إنو طبع البت الخجل وبعتقد بتحب تكون هذة الصفة بلي بتحبها 
بادر إنت بالكلام

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_هو الحقيقة نحن مجتمع شرقي والبنت ماتقدرتحكي أو تعبر عن الي بداخلها دايما المباردة تكون من الشب والصراحةالاكبر الكثير من الشباب لما البنت تعبر له عن حبها يعتبرها مش كويسة ويقلل من قيمتها مع انو شي عادي في عهد الرسول صارت كثير ونسوان عرضو انفسهم لزواج برسول وماكان يشوفه عيب بلعكس . خديجة رضي الله عنها لما طلبت الزواج من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وهدا الشي ماقلل من قيمتها عند الرسول_


 مشكورة دليلة على المشاركة 
والمثال الذي ضربتية لنا جميل ولكن هذا في عهد الرسول علية السلام 
وأنا لا أعتقد أن مجتمعنا يتمتع ولو بخصال بسيطة من عهد الرسول 
فبوح البت للشاب عن حبها تعتبر جريمة بحقها , وتبقى مسجلى لها على دفاتر الزمان

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القلم الحزين  
_مجتمعنا لايسمح للبنت ان تبوح للشب بحبها
لذلك الشب هو الذي لا بد ان يبادر ويبوح بحبه للفتاة
ومن وجهة نظري اذا الشب احب بنت بصدق شديد فانه يشعر ان الفتاة تحبه بعنف لانه صادق في مشاعره معها فلا يحتاج الى ان تبوح له بذلك
_


لكن يجب أولا المبادرة من الشب

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_مستحيل ...مستحيل ...مستحيل

احكي الي شخص اني بحبه ولو كان صارلي 100سنه على حبه

يسلموا
_


شكرا على المشاركة 
وأنا معك مستحيل 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_بنصحك يا اختي زهره انك ما تبادري انتي لانه البنت الها كيانها والها هيبتها واذا رحتي او راحت البنت وحكت للشب انها بتحبه كل الهيبه والوقار الي عليكي بروح
ولو كنتي بتعشقيه حد الجنون لا تروحي تحكيله
وهو لانه ما بادر بالحكي معك يمكن لانه تقي بخاف يغلط او لانه ما بده يسئ لسمعتك او انه شاب خجول 
وبهاذي الاسباب ادعي من الله سبحانه وتعالى يقربك منه بالحلال وان شاء الله رح يستجيبلك ربنا
باذن الله
_


 مشكورة كينا على النصائح الجميلة 
ولكن لن أعتبرها موجة لي لأني أعرفها , بل سوف أعتبرها موجهة لكل من سوف يقرأها . لأن موضوعنا الذي نناقش بة هو موضوع للجميع وليس خاص بي 
وأنا معك وقلتها كثير يجب المبادرة أن تكون من قبل الشاب 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اصعب حب  
_انا رأئي هو ان الذي يحب الاخر(حب صادق ولا يقدر ان يتخلص منه) يبوح له بحبه بشرط ان يبادله الطرف الاخر نفس الشعور. والبنات ما بيقدرو يبوحو بحبهم للطرف الاخر
واذا انت بتحبي هالشخص كثير وهو مش منتبهلك من رائي انسيه

لانو الي ما بعبرني ما بعبرو
_


 يا أصعب حب 
لو الشخص قادر أن يتحكم بالنسيان لكانت حياة العالم كلها أفراح , ولكن صعب جدا على حد إنو ينسى من أحب بهذة السهولة المطلقة 
ونحن نهدف أن لا يكون حبنا أصعب حب 
مشكورة على المشاركة 

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمص وفلافل  
_رأيي

لو كان شب بحب بنت كثير وبموت فيها ممكن انه ما يحكيلها بسبب ممكن بستحي او مش حاب انها تشوف حالها عليه لانه ما شاء الله نفسيات بعض البنات عنا اللهم صلي عالنبي والله لو مش بس بتحبه بتعبده رح تشوف حالها عليه الحمدلله الذي راحني من اي موقف مشابه
_


 له ياحمص , إنت ماخذ فكرة غلط عن البنات , لأن البنت لما بتحب بتعطي كل مشاعرها للشب ئلي بتحبة , ولما يقوللها عن حبو بيكبر بعينها 
يمكن تثقل شوي علي . لاكن مش شوفة حال 
مشكور على المشاركة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

برايي اذا ما حكت و ظلت تستنى وهو ما حكى  واشتغل الكبرياء بمكان غلط بجوز تظل طول عمرها تفكر شو كان رح يصير لو قلت اله ؟
شو كان رح يصير لو عرف ؟
ولا اتوقع انة ممكن اكون بهاد الجبن وما احكي 
ما في اشي اسمة عيب بالقصة هاي بالنسبة الي هاي مشاعر 
واشي بس بده جرأة .

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طبعا اخذاً بعين الاعبار ان كل منهنا يحب الاخر حباً روحياً نقياً صافياً  
لماذا لا يعبر الشاب عن مشاعره ؟؟  
اول ما يدفع الشاب الى التردد و الخوف من بوح المشاعر هي ردة فعل الفتاه ، ومدى تقبلها لهذا الحب اذي يدعوها اليه ، وان تقاسمه روحه للابد  
يخاف الشاب ان لا تفهمه ، ان لا تقدر حجم مشاعره ، وان تظن به الظنون 
ثم ان عالمه الجميل هذا يدعوه للذهول كلما اقترب منه ، فحالة من الذهول و العجز باللسان و عدم القدرة على اخراج الكلام تسيطر عليها ، طبعا هي تتفاوت من شاب على اخر حسب الشخصيه ولكن يجب ان نقدر وجود هذا الذهول !!  
اما الفتاه فارى انه الارصن للمرأة الشرقية ان لا تبادر هي بالحب رغم تنافي جوهر الحب مع هذه الفكره ولكننا نعيش في مجتمع وما يصنعه هو الحقيقه ، وليس ما نعتقد به هو الحقيقه  
هما اكثر اثنان يعلمان كيف يمكن للكلام ان يجد السبيل بينهما ، لا احد يستطيع مساعدتهما اكثر منهما ، فكلاهما يعرف تفاصيلاً عن الاخر لا يعرفها الا هو  
و الحل الانسب في هذه الحاله برأيي هي وساطة احد الاشخاص الناضجين ، وساطه من قبل الفتاه يأتي بها الوسيط بصورة غير مباشره 
او وساطه من قبل الشاب يأتي بها الوسيط بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشره  
هذا هو الحل الافضل ، ولا نلوم العاشقين كثيرا على صمتهما و حيرتهما ، فهما اللذان يغرقان بالحب و ليس نحن  
و بالنهاية سيندم كل منهما كثيرا اذا لم يجد كل منهما طريقاً للاخر ، سيندمان كثيرا اذا اضاعا الحب لمجرد خوف من الكلمه الاولى او المبادرة الاولى  
باختصار : 
نحن لا ننكر عليهم حيرة الحب و ذهولة و اضطرابه ، عليهما ان يجدا السبيل الى بعضهما ، سيندمان ايما ندم اذا ضاع الحب بينهما ، و الحل الانسب هو وساطه شخص ناضج

----------


## prince for ever

والله الموضوع الكل بيعاني منه وانا متلك حاب اعرف ردود كتيرة من الطرفين 



                                  يا ريت تقبلي مداخلتي

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_طبعا اخذاً بعين الاعبار ان كل منهنا يحب الاخر حباً روحياً نقياً صافياً 

لماذا لا يعبر الشاب عن مشاعره ؟؟  
اول ما يدفع الشاب الى التردد و الخوف من بوح المشاعر هي ردة فعل الفتاه ، ومدى تقبلها لهذا الحب اذي يدعوها اليه ، وان تقاسمه روحه للابد  
يخاف الشاب ان لا تفهمه ، ان لا تقدر حجم مشاعره ، وان تظن به الظنون 
ثم ان عالمه الجميل هذا يدعوه للذهول كلما اقترب منه ، فحالة من الذهول و العجز باللسان و عدم القدرة على اخراج الكلام تسيطر عليها ، طبعا هي تتفاوت من شاب على اخر حسب الشخصيه ولكن يجب ان نقدر وجود هذا الذهول !!  
اما الفتاه فارى انه الارصن للمرأة الشرقية ان لا تبادر هي بالحب رغم تنافي جوهر الحب مع هذه الفكره ولكننا نعيش في مجتمع وما يصنعه هو الحقيقه ، وليس ما نعتقد به هو الحقيقه  
هما اكثر اثنان يعلمان كيف يمكن للكلام ان يجد السبيل بينهما ، لا احد يستطيع مساعدتهما اكثر منهما ، فكلاهما يعرف تفاصيلاً عن الاخر لا يعرفها الا هو  
و الحل الانسب في هذه الحاله برأيي هي وساطة احد الاشخاص الناضجين ، وساطه من قبل الفتاه يأتي بها الوسيط بصورة غير مباشره 
او وساطه من قبل الشاب يأتي بها الوسيط بصورة مباشرة او غير مباشره  
هذا هو الحل الافضل ، ولا نلوم العاشقين كثيرا على صمتهما و حيرتهما ، فهما اللذان يغرقان بالحب و ليس نحن  
و بالنهاية سيندم كل منهما كثيرا اذا لم يجد كل منهما طريقاً للاخر ، سيندمان كثيرا اذا اضاعا الحب لمجرد خوف من الكلمه الاولى او المبادرة الاولى  
باختصار : 
نحن لا ننكر عليهم حيرة الحب و ذهولة و اضطرابه ، عليهما ان يجدا السبيل الى بعضهما ، سيندمان ايما ندم اذا ضاع الحب بينهما ، و الحل الانسب هو وساطه شخص ناضج_ 


 مشكور على المشاركة 
كل كلمة قلتها صحيحة , ولكن الهدف هنا أن نخفف عبيء المحبين من تعب يعانونة من الفراق 
فكلمة واحدة من المحب تتكفل بحل هذا التعب .
فمجرد التلميح لها يكون قد جمع قلبين يعانون من الفراق عن بعضهما 
ويجب أن تكون المبادرة من قبل الشاب

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة prince for ever  
_والله الموضوع الكل بيعاني منه وانا متلك حاب اعرف ردود كتيرة من الطرفين 



يا ريت تقبلي مداخلتي
_


 أهلين فيك وبمداخلتك
وإن شاء الله الجميع يرى أفكار غيرة ويستفيد منها

----------


## عُبادة

الافضل او الذي يجب حدوثه هو المبادرة من الشب طبعا وهذا يحفظ وقار الفتاة
لانه بعض الشباب يعتبر مبادرة الفتاة هي نقصان من هيبتها ووقارها 

ولكن مش اي شب يمتلك الجرأة على البوح بما فيه من مشاعر واحاسيس ويخشى اي ردة فعل سلبية من الفتاة ولهذا ربما يفضل ان يبقى هائم في احلامه الوردية 
ويعتبر تعذبه بمشاعره وبعده عن الذي يحب ارحم من ان تتحطم هذه الاحلام برفضها او توقعه رفضها

----------


## دمعة فرح

الموضوع  كتير حلو بس انا بعتقد انو البنت مهما حبت الشب لازم ما تبوح بحبها لانو الشب لازم هو يبادرويعترفلها بحبو الها وما يخجل ازا رفضتو المهم انو هو عمل ألي عليه و ازا كان صادق بحبو ما بتركها لانو الحب اقوى من اي شي تاني وبتمنى يازهره النرجس من كل قلبي انو يتحقق ألي ببالك وتكون المبادره من جهتو                  :SnipeR (94): (94): :SnipeR (94):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

من الطبيعي ان تصدر المبادره من الشب, لكن في منظور المجمتع للحب وفي بعض العوائق الاجتماعيه التي تمنع الشب من البوح عن حبه , في نظر المجتمع وكأن الحب رذيله .. سبق وتفكرت ..فيما لو قال شب لفتاه انا اكرهك هل ستحدث المعضلات وهل تسكون ردة فعل الفتاه و المجتمع على حد سواء قاسيه؟ بالمقابل فيما لو قال كلمة احبك, انظروا لحجم المشاكل التي سوف تخلق ...ارى ان شتم الفتاه اسهل من حبها !!.. وبأعتبار الشتم حريه ورأي شخصي والحب شئ خارج  عن حدود الادب والمنطق...!! 

من زاويه اخرى, يحرم الشب الحب على اخته ويحلله على نفسه!! في منظور الشرف والاخلاق يصبح كتله من الشرف والاخلاق عندما يصل الحب لبيته ولاخته , هذه الزاويه تشكل الخوف لدى بعض الفتيات من لسان الناس وسلطته ...!!

تناقضات تصب جميعها كعائق امام الطرفين, من الفن والاداره تلاشيها و تخطي مراحلها..

----------


## غسان

حلو ...

----------


## دمعة فرح

انا بعتقد انو البنت مهما حبت الشب لازم ما تبادر لانو المبادره من الشب بتكون احلى وانا الله مع الصابرين :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجد حسين  
_الموضوع كتير حلو بس انا بعتقد انو البنت مهما حبت الشب لازم ما تبوح بحبها لانو الشب لازم هو يبادرويعترفلها بحبو الها وما يخجل ازا رفضتو المهم انو هو عمل ألي عليه و ازا كان صادق بحبو ما بتركها لانو الحب اقوى من اي شي تاني وبتمنى يازهره النرجس من كل قلبي انو يتحقق ألي ببالك وتكون المبادره من جهتو (94):_


 مشكورة مجد على المرور وعلى الرد الأجمل

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_من الطبيعي ان تصدر المبادره من الشب, لكن في منظور المجمتع للحب وفي بعض العوائق الاجتماعيه التي تمنع الشب من البوح عن حبه , في نظر المجتمع وكأن الحب رذيله .. سبق وتفكرت ..فيما لو قال شب لفتاه انا اكرهك هل ستحدث المعضلات وهل تسكون ردة فعل الفتاه و المجتمع على حد سواء قاسيه؟ بالمقابل فيما لو قال كلمة احبك, انظروا لحجم المشاكل التي سوف تخلق ...ارى ان شتم الفتاه اسهل من حبها !!.. وبأعتبار الشتم حريه ورأي شخصي والحب شئ خارج عن حدود الادب والمنطق...!! 

من زاويه اخرى, يحرم الشب الحب على اخته ويحلله على نفسه!! في منظور الشرف والاخلاق يصبح كتله من الشرف والاخلاق عندما يصل الحب لبيته ولاخته , هذه الزاويه تشكل الخوف لدى بعض الفتيات من لسان الناس وسلطته ...!! 
تناقضات تصب جميعها كعائق امام الطرفين, من الفن والاداره تلاشيها و تخطي مراحلها.. 

_


 باعتقادي أن من يحب لا يعد يفكر سوى بمحبوبتة وبكيفية الوصول إلى  قلبها
ولا يرى أمامة أي عوائق ليبوح لها بحبة 
فلا تدع العوائق تجعلك تقلع عن البوح بالحب , ولا تجعل قلبك يتألم أكثر

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_حلو ..._


 مشكور على المرور

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة النرجس  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
من الطبيعي ان تصدر المبادره من الشب, لكن في منظور المجمتع للحب وفي بعض العوائق الاجتماعيه التي تمنع الشب من البوح عن حبه , في نظر المجتمع وكأن الحب رذيله .. سبق وتفكرت ..فيما لو قال شب لفتاه انا اكرهك هل ستحدث المعضلات وهل تسكون ردة فعل الفتاه و المجتمع على حد سواء قاسيه؟ بالمقابل فيما لو قال كلمة احبك, انظروا لحجم المشاكل التي سوف تخلق ...ارى ان شتم الفتاه اسهل من حبها !!.. وبأعتبار الشتم حريه ورأي شخصي والحب شئ خارج عن حدود الادب والمنطق...!!  

من زاويه اخرى, يحرم الشب الحب على اخته ويحلله على نفسه!! في منظور الشرف والاخلاق يصبح كتله من الشرف والاخلاق عندما يصل الحب لبيته ولاخته , هذه الزاويه تشكل الخوف لدى بعض الفتيات من لسان الناس وسلطته ...!! 
تناقضات تصب جميعها كعائق امام الطرفين, من الفن والاداره تلاشيها و تخطي مراحلها.. 








باعتقادي أن من يحب لا يعد يفكر سوى بمحبوبتة وبكيفية الوصول إلى قلبها
ولا يرى أمامة أي عوائق ليبوح لها بحبة 
فلا تدع العوائق تجعلك تقلع عن البوح بالحب , ولا تجعل قلبك يتألم أكثر
			
		

_


 للعقل دور بحياتنا ويجب استعماله تجنبا الوقوع في المشاكل, التهور في الوصول لقلب من نحب قد يجعلنا نخسرهم , ما يجب علينا هو التأني في الوصول - في التأني السلامه - !!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> باعتقادي أن من يحب لا يعد يفكر سوى بمحبوبتة وبكيفية الوصول إلى قلبها
> ولا يرى أمامة أي عوائق ليبوح لها بحبة 
> فلا تدع العوائق تجعلك تقلع عن البوح بالحب , ولا تجعل قلبك يتألم أكثر


بس كمان تحدي المجتمع قديش بخدم هدف الوصول الى الطرف الاخر ؟؟؟

هاي نقطه مهمه

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_الافضل او الذي يجب حدوثه هو المبادرة من الشب طبعا وهذا يحفظ وقار الفتاة
لانه بعض الشباب يعتبر مبادرة الفتاة هي نقصان من هيبتها ووقارها 

ولكن مش اي شب يمتلك الجرأة على البوح بما فيه من مشاعر واحاسيس ويخشى اي ردة فعل سلبية من الفتاة ولهذا ربما يفضل ان يبقى هائم في احلامه الوردية 
ويعتبر تعذبه بمشاعره وبعده عن الذي يحب ارحم من ان تتحطم هذه الاحلام برفضها او توقعه رفضها
_


 كلام جميل ويعتبر جواهر 
ولاكن الذي يحب يجب أن يخاطر من أجل من يحب ويجب أن يتمتع بقليل من الجرأة للبوح بما في قلبة 
وتأكد أن أحلامك الوردية ستزهر من جديد ولن تموت , بمجرد الإعتراف بالحب.
فالجرأة هي أساس المبادرة , وتأكد أن عذاب البوح للمحبوبة بغض النظر عن ردة الفعل أرحم بكثير من غذاب القلب وعذاب التفكير بالمحبوبة .
وأتفق معل الجرأة هي التي تنقصنا فالنتحلى بها 

مشكور عبادة على الرد الجميل

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_

بس كمان تحدي المجتمع قديش بخدم هدف الوصول الى الطرف الاخر ؟؟؟ 
هاي نقطه مهمه_ 


 أكيد يا محمد هذة نقطة مهمة ولا نلغي المجتمع نحن , ولكن أحيانا كثيرة نضطر لتجاهلة 
فالحب ليس نحن الذي نختارة , ولكن هناك قوة أقوة منا ومن المجتمع هي التي توقعنا بة فعندما تقع هذة القوة لا يعود للتفكير مكان 
من وجهة نظري المتواضعة

----------


## شمس الشتاء

تناقضات تصب جميعها كعائق امام الطرفين, من الفن والاداره تلاشيها و تخطي مراحلها
كيف البنت والشب رح يتخطو مثل هيك عوائق

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الشتاء  
_تناقضات تصب جميعها كعائق امام الطرفين, من الفن والاداره تلاشيها و تخطي مراحلها
كيف البنت والشب رح يتخطو مثل هيك عوائق
_



بتخطوا هيك عوائق بأصرارهم على استمرار حبهم  و معرفتهم المسبقه بالعوائق نتيجة توقعهم الها, 
توقع العوائق ومعرفتها ورصدها تجعل منهم اقوى شخصين وبالتضحيه من الطرفين وممكن تكون التضحيه بوقت وبحال معين على حساب طرف اخر.. لا فرق بينهم .. وكلامها يتحمل ويقدم للاخر تنازلات وتضحيات في سبيل الحب
وبتعتمد كمان على نوعية العوائق ..اجتماعيه.. ماديه.. صحيه..دينيه... كل عائق واله حل ان وجدت الاراده المطلقه من الطرفين..

----------


## محمد العزام

انا بحكي يلغوا من القاموس شي اسمو حب 

عشان كلو صار كذب بكذب 
لا احكيلها ولا تحكيلي

----------


## drlovely

انا برايى البنت تلمح بس الولد هو اللى بياخد خطوة البداية

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_برايي اذا ما حكت و ظلت تستنى وهو ما حكى واشتغل الكبرياء بمكان غلط بجوز تظل طول عمرها تفكر شو كان رح يصير لو قلت اله ؟

شو كان رح يصير لو عرف ؟
ولا اتوقع انة ممكن اكون بهاد الجبن وما احكي 
ما في اشي اسمة عيب بالقصة هاي بالنسبة الي هاي مشاعر 
واشي بس بده جرأة ._



  :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83): 

لا يا شيخه !!! :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ريمي

انا براي انه لما الشب بيجي بده يحكي  انا بحبك البنت بتفتح موضوع التغير الي بيحكيه الشب   مشان توخد الوقت حتى تفكر في الي بيحكيه الشب   وعند ماتوخد القرار المناسب  بغير الشب رأيه و توتة توتة خلصة الحتوتة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
> _برايي اذا ما حكت و ظلت تستنى وهو ما حكى واشتغل الكبرياء بمكان غلط بجوز تظل طول عمرها تفكر شو كان رح يصير لو قلت اله ؟
> 
> شو كان رح يصير لو عرف ؟
> ولا اتوقع انة ممكن اكون بهاد الجبن وما احكي 
> ما في اشي اسمة عيب بالقصة هاي بالنسبة الي هاي مشاعر 
> واشي بس بده جرأة ._
> 
> ...


شو يما؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا  
_انا براي انه لما الشب بيجي بده يحكي انا بحبك البنت بتفتح موضوع التغير الي بيحكيه الشب مشان توخد الوقت حتى تفكر في الي بيحكيه الشب وعند ماتوخد القرار المناسب بغير الشب رأيه و توتة توتة خلصة الحتوتة_


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يا سلام على قصصك الحلوة 

اي هو هذا الي بصير معنا

عشان هيك الواحد ما يحكي

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_شو يما؟_


 شو شو  :SnipeR (30): 

الكبرياء مو غلط ... وما حد راح يندم  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
_برايي اذا ما حكت و ظلت تستنى وهو ما حكى واشتغل الكبرياء بمكان غلط بجوز تظل طول عمرها تفكر شو كان رح يصير لو قلت اله ؟

شو كان رح يصير لو عرف ؟
ولا اتوقع انة ممكن اكون بهاد الجبن وما احكي 
ما في اشي اسمة عيب بالقصة هاي بالنسبة الي هاي مشاعر 
واشي بس بده جرأة ._



 بالله عليكي  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
برايي اذا ما حكت و ظلت تستنى وهو ما حكى واشتغل الكبرياء بمكان غلط بجوز تظل طول عمرها تفكر شو كان رح يصير لو قلت اله ؟ 
شو كان رح يصير لو عرف ؟
ولا اتوقع انة ممكن اكون بهاد الجبن وما احكي 
ما في اشي اسمة عيب بالقصة هاي بالنسبة الي هاي مشاعر 
واشي بس بده جرأة . 



بالله عليكي_ 



 شايفه بالله  :SnipeR (83):  بكل ثقه بتكتب  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أميرة قوس النصر  
> برايي اذا ما حكت و ظلت تستنى وهو ما حكى واشتغل الكبرياء بمكان غلط بجوز تظل طول عمرها تفكر شو كان رح يصير لو قلت اله ؟ 
> شو كان رح يصير لو عرف ؟
> ولا اتوقع انة ممكن اكون بهاد الجبن وما احكي 
> ما في اشي اسمة عيب بالقصة هاي بالنسبة الي هاي مشاعر 
> واشي بس بده جرأة . 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
عنجد شو هااااااااااااااااد 
كله ولا الكرامة

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس الشتاء  
_تناقضات تصب جميعها كعائق امام الطرفين, من الفن والاداره تلاشيها و تخطي مراحلها
كيف البنت والشب رح يتخطو مثل هيك عوائق
_


 مشكورة شمس على الرد
لاكن العوائق يجب ان نتعداها بالحب

----------


## عُبادة

> ا
>  مشكورة شمس على الرد
> لاكن العوائق يجب ان نتعداها بالحب


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

انا شايف انو الوضع لازم يكون ديمقراطي

يعني لو البنت عندها مشاعر للشب تحكيها و بنفس الوقت الشب :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

> انا شايف انو الوضع لازم يكون ديمقراطي
> 
> يعني لو البنت عندها مشاعر للشب تحكيها و بنفس الوقت الشب


 
إيش يا دمقراطي إنت  :Db465236ff: 

شكلك من السويد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ليش يا ايات شو العيب !!
وين قلت الحيا بالمشاعر ؟

----------


## آلجوري

> ليش يا ايات شو العيب !!
> وين قلت الحيا بالمشاعر ؟


 
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> ليش يا ايات شو العيب !!
> وين قلت الحيا بالمشاعر ؟


 
ينصر دينك :Icon31: 

وين الحيا يا جوري؟ :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> إيش يا دمقراطي إنت  
> 
> شكلك من السويد


 
من ايش بتشكي السويد :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> ينصر دينك
> 
> 
> 
> وين الحيا يا جوري؟





كمان انت  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كمان انت [/CENTER]


 
اذا كان الحب بين الاثنين بنيه سليمة :Icon31: 

اكيد ما في غلط :Icon31: 

بيجوز الشغله مش موجوده في مجتمعنا بشكل كبير :Icon31: 

لكنها موجوده و صارت معي مرتين :Icon31: 

مره بالكلية و مرة بعمان :Icon31: 

بس في تلك اللحظه كنت (بتعرفي انتِ) :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أجت هي حكتلك بحبك ؟؟!! جد والله؟؟!! :Db465236ff: 
طيب بالله ياشب انت ما نزلت من عينك .. ولا ضليت اسبوع تحكي بالقصه لصحابك وتتخوثوا عليها ؟؟!!
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> أجت هي حكتلك بحبك ؟؟!! جد والله؟؟!!
> طيب بالله ياشب انت ما نزلت من عينك .. ولا ضليت اسبوع تحكي بالقصه لصحابك وتتخوثوا عليها ؟؟!!
> [/align]


 
 ليش تنزل من عيني؟ :Icon31: 

انا ما دخلت بشخصيتها حتى احكم عليها :Icon31: 

بعدين في اشي بالحياه بيحكي قدر الناس حتى الناس تقدرك :Icon31: 

و مش من طبعي اني اتخوث عليها انا وصحابي :Icon31: 

بيجوز شخصيتها تكون اقوى من شخصيتي :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يلاااااااا عاد .. اطلعوا من هالبواب 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> يلاااااااا عاد .. اطلعوا من هالبواب 
> [/align]


 
احكيلك شغله :Icon31:  
انا كذاب :Icon31:  
و بدي اروح ادرس مقاومة :Icon31: 

سلام

----------


## آلجوري

:Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و كمان شغلة  :Icon31: 

الحب حرام :Icon31: 

عمركم لا تحبوا و لا تفكروا حتى بالحب :Icon31: 

الخالة جوري هيك بدها :Icon31:

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center]
 يا فاهمني إنت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> [align=center]
> يا فاهمني إنت
> [/align]


 
[align=center] 
يسعده و ما يبعده :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center] 
> يسعده و ما يبعده
> [/align]


 
 :Icon31: 
حقوق الطبع محفوظة .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## ريمي

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]المبادرة في اكثر الحالات ومطلوبة ايضا من "الشاب" .. اما الفتاة .. فـ هناك ألف سبب وسبب لعدم مبادرتها او عدم تقبُّل مبادرتها ..

ولكن .. وإن بادرت الفتاة ، ففي رأيي ، انه ليس عيبا او نقصا في مقدارها .. فلكل منا قلب ومشاعر ..

ولكن "هات الناس تتقبّل" !! "بنضل شرقيين"  :SnipeR (35): 




اشكركِ على الموضوع المميز  زهرة النرجس  :Smile: [/align]

----------

